# bright dvd input causes tv to freeze



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi, I have a new onkyo 806 and plasma Pana tv that has only given me problems when I view dvd's and in so doing, when the picture has an extremely bright picture presented on-screen, such as a snow covered field, the tv displays a blank blue screen with the input box (receiver shown, which is the input channel) for several seconds, perhaps 10-15s, until it regains the input signal from the dvd. In the meantime, the sound continues as if no problem.

I have looked at both manuals, checked settings, and tried changing numerous settings with no change. Perhaps someone can help? It is very frustrating watching this.:gah:


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

I'll try connecting the dvd direct to the tv while playing the content and see if the receiver introduces the problem and update the thread...


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Success! :jump:
Direct connection from dvd to tv thru component cables resulted in a picture during what had previously 'blanked' out, and the picture is MUCH improved. I recommend checking your system to see if your receiver is reducing picture quality (I mistakenly thought the picture was excellent before the direct connection)


----------

